# German Shepherd Dog Ranking by PowerScore for 2016 Q3



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

German Shepherd Dog Ranking by PowerScore for 2016 Q3

Very cool and happy! Two of our dogs from two different breedings made the list!

Aria Von Tajgetosz MX MXJ NF CGC with her owner Mercy Colberg is 6th for the 20" regular! Aria is out of Quasi and Dena. 

Wero Von Tajgetosz CDX RN MX MXJ OF T2B (aka Storm) with his owner Erin Seely is 2nd for the 24" regular!. Storm is out of Gino (BSP) and Ratta.

And notice some of the other kennels names! Multiple friends' breeding programs are on the list!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Cool! My puppy's mom and grandma are both on there, #1 16" preferred and #5 20" regular!


----------

